# سؤال: كيفية عمل رشاش مياه لزجاج السيارة



## مهندس مصر (23 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم

كنت أود البحث فى كيفية عمل رشاشات المياه لزجاج السيارة التى تستخدمها قبل استخدام المساحات

اود معرفة نظام عملها 

وكيف يمكن عمل مثلها

شكرا للمساعدة


----------



## mansoub (23 أغسطس 2010)

اخي الفضاضل فكرة عمل رشاشات المياه لزجاج السيارة بسيطة جدا وسهلة التنفيذ
فقربة المياه الخاصة بمساحات الزجاج بها موتور صغير اسفل القربة يرفع المياه بواسطه خرجوم مياه إلي فتحات المياه الموجودة امام زجاج السيارة والماتور يوصل بمفتاح داخل السيارة بالضغط عليه يعمل الموتور علي رفع المياه داخل خراطيم المياه
لكن في السيارات الحديثة تكون مرطبطة ب وحدة ecu وذلك لأن بها عدة خصائص مثل العمل البطيء اتوماتيكيا والعمل أثناء المطر


----------



## مهندس مصر (26 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على الإفادة


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (26 أغسطس 2010)

mansoub قال:


> اخي الفضاضل فكرة عمل رشاشات المياه لزجاج السيارة بسيطة جدا وسهلة التنفيذ
> فقربة المياه الخاصة بمساحات الزجاج بها موتور صغير اسفل القربة يرفع المياه بواسطه خرجوم مياه إلي فتحات المياه الموجودة امام زجاج السيارة والماتور يوصل بمفتاح داخل السيارة بالضغط عليه يعمل الموتور علي رفع المياه داخل خراطيم المياه
> لكن في السيارات الحديثة تكون مرطبطة ب وحدة ecu وذلك لأن بها عدة خصائص مثل العمل البطيء اتوماتيكيا والعمل أثناء المطر


الاخ الكريم mansoub
بارك الله فيك علي مشاركتك واجابتك القيمة ، فجزاك الله خيرا علي اهتمامك ومشاركتك الايجابية .


----------



## mansoub (26 أغسطس 2010)

العفو. وفقنا الله وأياكم


----------



## mhm02009 (3 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء على ما قدمتم من علم وفائدة


----------



## سمير شربك (4 أكتوبر 2010)

mansoub قال:


> اخي الفضاضل فكرة عمل رشاشات المياه لزجاج السيارة بسيطة جدا وسهلة التنفيذ
> فقربة المياه الخاصة بمساحات الزجاج بها موتور صغير اسفل القربة يرفع المياه بواسطه خرجوم مياه إلي فتحات المياه الموجودة امام زجاج السيارة والماتور يوصل بمفتاح داخل السيارة بالضغط عليه يعمل الموتور علي رفع المياه داخل خراطيم المياه
> لكن في السيارات الحديثة تكون مرطبطة ب وحدة ecu وذلك لأن بها عدة خصائص مثل العمل البطيء اتوماتيكيا والعمل أثناء المطر


 الأخ mansoub
شكرا لك واهلا بك في الملتقى 
وننتظر منك المزيد


----------

